# cheerios



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Which kind of cherrios is okay to give again?

is honey nut okay?

would like to start giving these to paris


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

My original breeder suggested a few frosted cheerios in the morning when Pookie was a pup...I switched to regular and Pook would eat some everyday...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I give mine regular Cheerios, too much sugar in the others.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with Deborah..please give only plain Cheerios..all of the others have too much sugar.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Regular Cheerios are Mia's only treat. She gets maybe a couple during the day (not every day), but she does get 5 or 6 every night before bedtime as her bedtime snack to prevent empty tummy syndrome. I don't even say "treat"...I say "want your Cheerios" and she goes bananas...LOL She loves them. Our vet says they are the perfect treat...*


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Cheerios are my pups favorite treats. Other than vegetables, it's their only treat.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Regular Ones***Yogi Loves them.*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> I give mine regular Cheerios, too much sugar in the others.


Plain Cheerios! Lady and now Bailey love them!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

My two won't eat them...I tried a couple flavors. Wasted money.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks everyone.


----------



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

I still need to try these. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Skip the sugar. Plain are just fine. I don't know a dog that doesn't love cheerios!


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

I give Paisley regular cheerio's because I don't want her to have an allergic reaction to anything. She really loves them!!


----------

